# Best filtration for 190 litre tank??



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wanted to clear this up for the filtration side of setting up my tank.
I have a fluval U3 filter that i bought for my 190L tank. 
I also have a fluval U2 in my 55 gallon tank running for a year now with 2 oscars in it and bala sharks and a pleco.

What i plan to do is move the U2 filter and the oscars into my new tank when its ready to cycle. I have a sponge filter in there too, so i can keep it there once i remove the U2 filter.

How can i make sure this is done right?? 
Should i set everything up, substrate, rocks etc and add the U2 filter from the other tank along with the U3 filter thats new and bought for the new mbuna set-up.
Will this speed up the cycling for my mbuna set-up? (i'm selling the oscars then adding mbuna).

One more thing - i'l move the U2 back to my old set-up and keep the U3 running with some of the media from the U2. I want to know if i should add extra filtration along with the U3 filter in my new mbuna tank?

Any suggestions and comments are welcome.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I've read you post three times just now, and I still can't work out what you are planning to do. Why do you need to move the oscars to the new tank when you are planning to sell them before you get the new fish :-?

That said, let me make some general comments:

1. If you have one established tank and want to set up a new tank of similar size (55G and 190L are about the same for the purposes of this discussion), the you can take the filter media (or the whole filter with media) of the old tank and put it in the new one. The new tank will run great with the good bacteria in the established filter media. The old tank is likely also going to be ok, because there will be enough good bacteria elsewhere (mostly in the substrate and on decorations). Just make sure not to clean the old tank at the same time as removing the filter media.

2. Two oscars will outgrow each of your tanks quickly. Finding them a new home is an excellent choice.

3. Internal filters like the Fluvals you are using are great for fry tanks and other setups with a low bioload. There is nothing in the fish keeping world like the bioload of a tank with large cichlids like oscars. You might be able to get by for a while with those filters by with doing water changes like crazy, but in the end you'll be much better off with a good canister filter or a sump system. If cash is an issue, look for a used canister or built a DIY sump.

4. Mbuna tanks are overstocked out of necessity to disperse aggression. With regard to bioload, an overstocked mbuna tank is the next best think to a tank with large cichlids. The same advice as in 3. applies.

Best of luck!

Frank


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

I was planning on moving the oscars into the new set-up to cycle the tank, since they are hardy fish along with the filter from the old tank and that should do a great job cycling. Or have i got the wrong idea with the fish and the old filter.

The fluval U2 i have in my old tank at the minute keeps the water crystal clear with messy oscars in it and bala's with 2 water changes a month. So i'm amsuming the next filter up (U3) will do an even better job in my new mbuna tank along with a cannister filter.

I'm guessing a cannister filter would be the best choice along with the U3 filter inside the tank. I'l also have a prefilter on my submersible pump which will be driving my UGJ system.

Thanks for your input.
Anymore comments and thoughts welcome.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Using the oscars to cycle a tank is a very bad idea. For starters, they are not as hardy as you might think, and also it's not necessary to use any fish for cycling if you follow the advice in my first comment above.

Just out of curiosity, how large are your oscars? If a Fluval U2 is sufficient to keep the water in their tank crystal clear, I think it's fair to assume they are not quite fully grown yet 

I try to pitch my advice for adult fish, because no fish will stay a juvenile for long.

Frank


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

X2 on not using the oscars. They are not very tolerant of poor water conditions. I lost a few of them learning this. A fishless cycle is waaayyyyy better. I hate losing fish.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, thats why i come on here - good advice all round.

Just my toughts. From the experience *** had with the oscars so far, i was new to fish when i bought them, started off quite shakey with bad water quality and what not, i started to get used to the rest of the commotion that came with fish keeping. Now the tiger oscar is around 7" and the albino is 5". 
They are really happy in the tank i have them in although i'm aware they should be in a larger tank soon, thats why i'm going to sell them and put them in a suitable home. I'm aware they are messy and that, but its not a challenge for me anymore i'm really comfortable dealing with them day in day out. So in my own opinion they are hardy fish, *** read alot about them and most people say they are the hardiest fish around so i thought i could cycle my new tank with them.

But i'l follow the advice given, thats better advice and that way i'l keep my oscars in good condition to sell.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Good choice. Do a fish less cycle, you don't even have to change your water when doing it. If you do a fish cycle you will risk the life of the fish and you will have to do water changes every other day (if not everyday) to help them. Even with water changes they will still be under stress.

Welcome to the forum! :thumb:


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks again guys. I have a thread for which cannister to get for my new tank, i'm lost on which to get. Please advise in that thread.

Thanks again.


----------

